# sickle mower HELP



## stemcc (May 30, 2009)

I just started cutting and bought a MF pitman 32 sickle mower. Didn't know it was a pitman 32 until...the $400 blade broke. It had been welded by the previous owner.

Can anyone give me any pointers? I was cutting today and it was going great with the new blade (the other broke on the crumy weld). The end of the mower hit a dirt mound and broke the pitman arm and the chain came off. I seem to have nothing but bad luck with this darn thing.

Any advice or adjustments I should make? Be sure to tell me the basics as this is my first time and I know nothing.

Thanks everyone


----------

